# Black Diamond



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm starting my first real planted tank and chose to go with Miracle Grow Organic topped by Black Diamond blasting grit from Tractor Supply. I found some really sharp pieces is the Black Diamond, almost like little needles. Now I'm a little worried about using it. Don't want to hurt my bottom feeders. 

All the threads I've read about this substrate have only said good things. Just want to check one last time before I keep going with it. 

thoughts?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use it in all my tanks and have had no issues other than it having to be washed really good.its a very dirty sand..your bottom feeders will be fine

Rick


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to know. I did rinse very well, and there was no cloudiness when I filled the tank. I'm letting it cycle while I work on my plant and fish selections.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

There are several members here who use it, and it always looks great!


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

I've planted the tank, and stocked with Siamese algae eaters, Otto's, a long finned albino pleco, a rescued betta (long story) tetras, platys, and nerite snails. I'll post pics when I can figure out how to do it from my iPad. 

It's the snails I'm worried about. I see some of them turned over on their backs with multiple grains of the black diamond stuck to them. Has anyone else had this experience with snails? Other than this, I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i have apple snails < mystery snails> or which ever they are considered.. ours do that on occasion as well .. i honestly think they just get knocked over by current and the sand sticks to their "foot" ours tool around all over the tank and we have yet to see an issue


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I began a tank about 2 weeks ago with black diamond. No snail, but I have 2 albino BN plecos and they have been digging around in it with no trouble so far.


----------

